# derimming a 10 gallon



## 20gallonplanted (Oct 28, 2013)

if possible then how. I would like to start a planted only tank and i don't like the look of the rim


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I believe it is possible, but you will have to be very careful. You will need to break the seal of the silicon under on the outside and the inside of the rim. If your pulling it off it doesnt matter if it breaks just so long as you are careful to not chip or hurt the tank itself.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

On virtually every add for "rimless" tanks they mention that the glass is thicker than a regular tank.
You might want to reconsider using a regular tank for that.
Mr. Aqua Rectangle Frameless Glass Aquarium Tank


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have read of people derimming tanks of 20g or below all the time. You should be okay as long as you don't break any seals between the panes of glass in the process. Don't think this can be done safely with larger tanks. I would much rather spend a few bucks and buy one already derimmed than do this, but your choice.


----------



## 20gallonplanted (Oct 28, 2013)

did it to a ten gallon came out good. thanks for the responses


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Cool, pics?


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

20gallonplanted said:


> did it to a ten gallon came out good. thanks for the responses


So don't be shy about showing us this new one once you get water in it...please...


----------



## 20gallonplanted (Oct 28, 2013)

Will try and get pics up tommorrow


----------



## 20gallonplanted (Oct 28, 2013)

here's a pic


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Cool. Whats the stocking plans for it and any reason you left the bottom trim?


----------



## 20gallonplanted (Oct 28, 2013)

the bottom trim was atatched with some kind of liquid cement that's what i get for getting it from walmart. thinking about some rummynose tets a lot of plants and maybe a couple cories ???


----------

